# Green Tint



## VampireJoe (Apr 17, 2009)

When should my Black and White lose its green body tint and green on its head. My Tegu is 18 inches and still has it


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 17, 2009)

It depends on nutrition, a well fed tegu can loose it in a few weeks, however I have seen poor kept tegus keep it for close to a year.


----------



## i0r (Apr 17, 2009)

18 inches and still green?? How old is he? Normally and well cared for it should lose it's green colour after 3 to 6 weeks. Did he hibernate?? When was he born?

You giving him calcium/uvb/bugs??


----------



## VampireJoe (Apr 21, 2009)

Discussed situation with one of my herp professors. He said the color has nothing to do with the health of the lizard and that some black and whites just have different tints to them. Just in case he examined by Tegu (Freud) and said he is in excellent health


----------



## Tux (Apr 21, 2009)

VampireJoe said:


> Discussed situation with one of my herp professors. He said the color has nothing to do with the health of the lizard and that some black and whites just have different tints to them. Just in case he examined by Tegu (Freud) and said he is in excellent health



Out of curiosity what is his opinion based on in this case? Also where are you from as your taking a herp course.


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 21, 2009)

Looks to me like your herp professors are not so well educated about tegus if they made such a lost opinion.

Such a statement is not fact, just so you know. Tegus will stay green for a long time if fed a poor diet, or not kept in the best health as a hatchling; I know this to be a fact. 

Tell your herp professors to study more and assume less.


----------



## dragonqueen4 (Apr 21, 2009)

the only people in my opinion who truely know about reptiles are not the people who study them, but the people with actual experience... which is why i love owning so many reptiles, i learn something new everyday!!


----------



## i0r (Apr 22, 2009)

Could you please post a picture of your tegu for us to see it? Would be so much easier looking at it.


----------



## VampireJoe (Apr 23, 2009)

Well, I think it is based on first hiberation, age, and condition of Tegu when I got it. He was green when I got him in the mail and very skinny. He immediately went into hiberation even though I tried to keep him up because he was so skinny. He finally woke up and shed a few times. He now eats like I mad man. Bobby, I disagree about the poor diet because I feed him the diet you have posted and his living conditions are exactly. No, my professor does not have the amount of direct experience as some of you do with Tegus, but he knows a healthy lizard when he sees one and my Tegu is healthy. I have seen videos of Tegus in the wild and they all have different colorations. I just thought mine was C.B.B. that is why I posted the original question. Maybe he is a wild mutt


----------



## i0r (Apr 23, 2009)

You made this thread to get answers...right?
To make this a whole lot simpler it would be good if you posted a few pictures of your tegu for us to see. That way we can see if it's a green tint that's there to stay or if it's simply delayed.

Without pictures this could very likely become a never ending story.


----------



## VampireJoe (Apr 23, 2009)

I am trying to get answers and I respect what everyone has brought up. From Bobby's post in combination with what I've been told by others maybe it has something to do with the lack of care it got as a hatchling. I'll get pics of him up soon. Thanks all for feedback


----------



## VampireJoe (Apr 23, 2009)

I am trying to get answers and I respect what everyone has brought up. From Bobby's post in combination with what I've been told by others maybe it has something to do with the lack of care it got as a hatchling. I'll get pics of him up soon. Thanks all for feedback


----------

